# Easy to use $15



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice bunny sounds and easy to run. This toneboard, reed and barrel combination is one of if not the easiest openreed combo to use. Handy size, too!



















$15 to anywhere in the U.S. and I'll pay the shipping.
Paypal or M.O.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice looking call Weasel !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it Weasel. Nice work.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice looking call...


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I gotta have one of those bad boys! P.M. your pay pal address Weasel !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Will do, Rich!

Thanks for the kind comments, folks!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That wasnt fair, I was gone. LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

My new Weasel call arrived the other day, and man is it ever a dandy. Makes perfect wounded weasel screams.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Hahahaha.....Thanks, Rich!

You should hear the wounded Weasel screams when I have a chunk of wood come off the lathe and nail me in the forehead.


----------

